# "You have an umbrella already. Just let me have this one."



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.

It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
Okay why not.

Lady needs a ride a few miles up the road to a friend's house. Has a suitcase. I don't like people touching my trunk because they're careless, but she's standing there as I'm loading, just supervising my interaction with her heavily beat-up luggage.

She gets up front riding shotgun (I hate it but whatever ⭐for⭐those⭐terrific⭐ratings⭐!!!) and is quiet the whole time, going through her phone.
12 minutes later. Arrive but keep meter running. I get out, start getting the baggage out of the trunk. She goes back to the front passenger door and opens it. Maybe she forgot something?

I keep an umbrella in that door pocket for myself. My door pocket has a flashlight and paper towels so no room for that. She gets the umbrella out and opens it and shuts the door. I'm looking at her like "uhm wtf?" and say, "did you need me to help you to the door?" Maybe she wants to use it until she gets to the front door of the house? Still rude not to ask but more "normal" of an idea.
"No, I need an umbrella and I see you have one in the trunk so I'll take this one if you don't mind. I really need it." Yes I do. A bigger one just in case I have anyone with me and they need an umbrella, you know, like a friend or something.

Mind you, it's not even raining hard. It's sprinkling but I'll be fine and so will she in our respective tasks (me unloading her bag, her walking to the door).

"Sorry that's mine. I don't give away my belongings. You should ask before you take anything from my car. Now, I'll help you to the front door and you can use it while we get there but it's mine."
"You have one already! I don't have one and I'm traveling tomorrow and it's going to rain. If you want to drive me home to get one that's fine but I'm not paying again."

Wut... "No, you're going to give it back and that's final or I'll report you to Uber and they can charge you for the cost." (Not sure Rohit would actually back me up, but who's she to call my bluff?)

"You have no concept of customer service or how to treat a lady. Take your stupid umbrella if it matters that much, and you're okay leaving me in the rain while I wait for my friend to get home!!"

I'm just the worst!! "That sounds fair to me. I appreciate you riding with me today. You have a great night." Snatch umbrella back. Drop bag on wet curb. Get in my car. End trip. 1-star. Go to Starbucks and start composing my "Dear Rohit, guess what happened?" preventative email before she hits me with the "my driver made me feel unsafe" report.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

This is why my entire vehicle is kept empty as a race car. Besides the waters.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow, talk about next level self entitled snowflake.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's a new level of entitlement. Not sure if I would have asked for a 20 or let loose a string of curses.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


Wow.
Just WOW.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I have an umbrella in my glove box. Never keep anything in the door pockets because you can’t always see if a shady rider snatches anything from them, especially if they do it while you’re concentrating on driving them safely to their destination.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> "You have no concept of ... how to treat a lady.


Possible response..."I do when I'm with one."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberMeansSuper said:


> "I need an umbrella and I see you have one in the trunk so I'll take this one if you don't mind."


_"Oh, that umbrella you saw in my trunk?... Uber told me to return that to their Lost & Found Department in the morning so I don't get deactivated. I'm not allowed to take shit that rightfully belongs to other people."
:whistling:_


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a couple 20 something guys one afternoon and it started raining pretty hard during the trip. I also keep my umbrella in the passenger side compartment and the guy saw it and kind of hinted that he could really use it. I told him it was his for $15. He chose to get wet.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow she thought paying $8-9 for the ride give her the right to take whatever lol. Should be arrested for stealing Hahaha


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


Offer to sell it. Otherwise tell her you will report a theft of property.

You should have called support right away and told them she tried to steal it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What the hell is wrong with people.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


You're a very kind person. I would've cussed this lady out on the spot. I'm not someone that escalates things but she crossed well over all orders of personal space and respect boundaries.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You're a very kind person. I would've cussed this lady out on the spot. I'm not someone that escalates things but she crossed well over all orders of personal space and respect boundaries.


Your bias. Doubt your reaction would be the same for an attractive man. @TheDevilisaParttimer


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

How much does a umbrella cost ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> How much does a umbrella cost ?


Theft is theft,

If she wanted to pay for it and asked to buy it that would make it an entirely different story.

But a cheapo $5.00, for a really nice one they can get over $100 (no idea why the %(*% anyone would spend so much)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mbd said:


> How much does a umbrella cost ?


My Umbrella cost me over $200. I have this one: https://unbreakableumbrella.com/product/unbreakable-telescopic-umbrella-model-u-212s/



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> But a cheapo $5.00, for a really nice one they can get over $100 (no idea why the %(*% anyone would spend so much)


My umbrella is one of my most prized possessions. I always bring it carry-on in airplanes and it goes with me everywhere I go in the world. I brought it with me to Japan.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> My Umbrella cost me over $200. I have this one: https://unbreakableumbrella.com/product/unbreakable-telescopic-umbrella-model-u-212s/
> 
> 
> My umbrella is one of my most prized possessions. I always bring it carry-on in airplanes and it goes with me everywhere I go in the world. I brought it with me to Japan.


200&#128176;
Are you doing Uber Helicopter in &#127478;&#127462; Qatar


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> My Umbrella cost me over $200. I have this one: https://unbreakableumbrella.com/product/unbreakable-telescopic-umbrella-model-u-212s/
> 
> 
> My umbrella is one of my most prized possessions. I always bring it carry-on in airplanes and it goes with me everywhere I go in the world. I brought it with me to Japan.


I brought a really nice one on sale Black Friday and it was stolen :frown: so I never brought another, it has a funny shape to it? Almost origami like.

last Year a coworker got me a davek umbrella. Was nice till it broke. Paid for the shipping label to get it replaced but never had the time/too lazy/don't care about the umbrella personally...

I was walking to school last semester and it was POURING. This skinny black kid next to me was shivering but didn't say anything.

gave him my umbrella (work issued one so he's advertising for us, ha) since I had rain boots and a long jacket with hood made of material sprayed with something where water rolls off.

the point is, he didn't demand, or even ask or take without permission.

fk if it's a male or female.

people also keep trying to give me umbrellas... I have a few at work.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You guys are too emotionally attached to a 🌂 ... 😁 I am sure I can find a umbrella for .99 cents or go to any Walmart entrance and find some plastic emergency umbrella. It might not look like a umbrella, but you can use it against water.😁


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mbd said:


> You guys are too emotionally attached to a &#127746; ... &#128513; I am sure I can find a umbrella for .99 cents or go to any Walmart entrance and find some plastic emergency umbrella. It might not look like a umbrella, but you can use it against water.&#128513;


Until it folds over backwards with the slightest breeze!


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Not sure why some of you people chose rideshare but hate people


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> You guys are too emotionally attached to a &#127746; ... &#128513; I am sure I can find a umbrella for .99 cents or go to any Walmart entrance and find some plastic emergency umbrella. It might not look like a umbrella, but you can use it against water.&#128513;


Where do you put a wet umbrella inside the car???do you need a umbrella to protect the original umbrella &#128539; umbrella is wet and it will cause some wet spots inside the car.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> Not sure why some of you people chose rideshare but hate people


Right, cos doing rideshare gives you so much $$ that you can hand over umbrellas like they're bottles of water.

Oh wait.

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
More importantly yall missing the point. It's not the umbrella but the sense of entitlement.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


*Un ****ing Believeable

sweet Jesus she literally had the audacity to just think it was okay to take your umbrella because you have 2 ?

**** people *


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days





mbd said:


> You guys are too emotionally attached to a &#127746; ... &#128513; I am sure I can find a umbrella for .99 cents or go to any Walmart entrance and find some plastic emergency umbrella. It might not look like a umbrella, but you can use it against water.&#128513;


It wasn't about the gender or chivalry. As a rideshare driver, I'm not required to provide my personal property to a paying customer.
And cost? My umbrella was $14.
I refuse to give away something to entitled anyones.

Maybe if she had politely asked or even offered to purchase it I would've entertained it. But it was just "uhm yeah this is mine now" and that ain't it, Chief.



mbd said:


> Where do you put a wet umbrella inside the car???do you need a umbrella to protect the original umbrella &#128539; umbrella is wet and it will cause some wet spots inside the car.


Umbrella bag. Most big box stores have a rack up front on rainy days.



Clint Torres said:


> Not sure why some of you people chose rideshare but hate people


I love people. I have worked in community organizing and face to face retail for years.

I hate *entitled* people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


You can get little $2.00 umbrellas.
Start selling them.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> *Un @@@@ing Believeable
> 
> sweet Jesus she literally had the audacity to just think it was okay to take your umbrella because you have 2 ?
> 
> @@@@ people *


Good thing she didnt find out he had 2 TESTICLES !

She probably didnt have ONE OF THOSE EITHER !


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I thought umbrella was some giant evil corporation. Turns out it's like some kind of portable roof or something. Thanks for opening my eyes guys!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> I thought umbrella was some giant evil corporation. Turns out it's like some kind of portable roof or something. Thanks for opening my eyes guys!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"Your car already has four tires. I'll just take that spare tire from your trunk!"_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Where do you put a wet umbrella inside the car???do you need a umbrella to protect the original umbrella &#128539; umbrella is wet and it will cause some wet spots inside the car.


Rolls Royce has Solved that Problem !









Just press the button 
And your umbrella partially ejectcs from inside body panel when door is opened.
Simple.


----------



## 49erRider (Jan 18, 2020)

No free umbrella!!! Ffs the nerve lol


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Should’ve told her you like your women wet.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Could just sell it via the lost item fee. Say that you returned an umbrella. Technically you did.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You’re an Uber driver. She knows you have to bend over. Water, mints, candy, umbrellas. That’s just the natural progression.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

This lol











Mtbsrfun said:


> Should've told her you like your women wet.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I use to carry this nice little bible with me and put it in the back of my car. It was a $20 gift from a family member. I kept it there if people wanted to read it or just glance at it. During my few weeks on the job that book was gone. I’m not sure if they knew what they were actually stealing, but I had no problem with it. They probably needed it more than I did, since I keep one inside my glove box.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I suppose one solution would have been to buy yourself a new umbrella then report a returned item for her ride and collect your $15 for "lost umbrella."


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I would have asked for a finger or two, since she already has 10 of them and certainly can't possibly need all 10. ****ing thieves.

But seriously though...

Audio recordings or it didn't happen.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If this story is for real it's about time that asteroid hits us. I'm done.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Lol, "I need a car right now, and you don't, I'll just take this one." You weren't wearing sweatpants were you?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/entitledparents/
Read through it... there's tons of stories of entitled parents stealing everything from expensive bikes to wheelchairs (not joking).

Stealing an umbrella because she's an entitled can't understand normal thinking person wouldn't top most of the stories on a single page.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> Where do you put a wet umbrella inside the car???do you need a umbrella to protect the original umbrella &#128539; umbrella is wet and it will cause some wet spots inside the car.


Pfft.. Worried about a little water in your car from an umbrella.. Totally lame! &#128540;


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> I thought umbrella was some giant evil corporation. Turns out it's like some kind of portable roof or something. Thanks for opening my eyes guys!


It is an evil corporation. They do human experiments and are located in Raccoon City.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> It is an evil corporation. They do human experiments and are located in Raccoon City.


Thank you! I was waiting for somebody to get it &#128512;


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Just realized the featured thread image is the @Sacto Burbs umbrella!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> If this story is for real it's about time that asteroid hits us. I'm done.


Ive seen Worse.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Wow, talk about next level self entitled snowflake.


Sounds like Diamond Level Self Entitled Snowflake &#128142;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days


Bad take. He let her use it which is generous enough and not even required. Giving away an umbrella isn't necessary nor can it be considered remotely within the expectations of any driver's services or obligations. People who feel they need umbrellas should carry them around when it is raining.

I would agree that some consideration is required for accommodating a disability, but giving away things is not necessary in our society. Let's say she borrowed his flashlight (fair enough, safety) and then asked to keep it. No. If you need a flashlight, borrow or find a way to own one yourself. Flashlights and umbrellas are optional tools that people can and should carry with them when necessary.

What do women as a group have to do with it? Women as just as capable of owning or bringing along umbrellas as men in our society.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I had my dashboard camera stolen by a pax and I don’t even know who did it. Pax could be anybody. Media love to write about Uber drivers being rapists. But reality is who knows if I gave rides to 1000 rapists ? Pax could be anybody. I even gave rides from jail .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I had a big black umbrella with wood handle from the ritz Carlton and I gave it to these 2 women when it start raining as I dropped them off to the Arlington cemetery. Got 10$ tip on the app. That was my good deed of the day . Felt good . After all it’s just an umbrella.
Your pax was just enrolled and so rude.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

7Miles said:


> I had my dashboard camera stolen by a pax and I don't even know who did it.


I'm confused. I would think you would notice something like that happening since you're already sitting in the front.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

mbd said:


> You guys are too emotionally attached to a &#127746; ... &#128513; I am sure I can find a umbrella for .99 cents or go to any Walmart entrance and find some plastic emergency umbrella. It might not look like a umbrella, but you can use it against water.&#128513;


I'm with you. When I read some of BS on this site drivers put up with, I'm glad I quit.

I would have snatched the umbrella ☔ and called support. You can't reason with idiots.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

UberMeansSuper said:


> It wasn't about the gender or chivalry. As a rideshare driver, I'm not required to provide my personal property to a paying customer.
> And cost? My umbrella was $14.
> I refuse to give away something to entitled anyones.
> 
> ...


Supply and demand ... you should have sold that umbrella for 28. 2 x surge at least !


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

"Fifteen dolla"

It keep u dri long time.



mbd said:


> You guys are too emotionally attached to a &#127746; ... &#128513; I am sure I can find a umbrella for .99 cents or go to any Walmart entrance and find some plastic emergency umbrella. It might not look like a umbrella, but you can use it against water.&#128513;


Actually cheapest ones I found were $8-12 first day of Uber bought about $100 worth of crap to throw a price tag on 1 fifteen dolla umbrella still in back pocket never used

I'm sure they're cheaper umbrellas but at the same time I don't go around handing them out, cough drops & waters are a dime not a $5 bill lol da nerve da nerve in ancient times you'd be allowed to slap her upside the head with said umbrella & go about your day unmolested


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Clarity said:


> I'm confused. I would think you would notice something like that happening since you're already sitting in the front.


I took it home to fix something. Then brought it back inside of a plastic bag. Before I could mount it again, it was gone


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

IR12 said:


> I'm with you. When I read some of BS on this site drivers put up with, I'm glad I quit.
> 
> *I would have snatched the umbrella *☔ and called support. You can't reason with idiots.


This explains so much.

bitter and entitled.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I kept a jump starter in my trunk. One day it disappeared. I can't say for sure but I am reasonably sure a passenger probably took it when I wasn't watching as they grabbed their own luggage. :/

BTW I would not have called support for that had she refused to give it back. I would have called the police.



mbd said:


> You guys are too emotionally attached to a &#127746; ... &#128513; I am sure I can find a umbrella for .99 cents or go to any Walmart entrance and find some plastic emergency umbrella. It might not look like a umbrella, but you can use it against water.&#128513;


Well you have to take into account the OP probably made less than $4 on the ride. Getting even a $1 item stolen from you makes it that much worse. Same with having to help load or unload for such a paltry sum. In fact just the reality of the low pay on the trip would make me far more likely to "stick it to her" by calling the police on her should she not have returned the umbrella.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

$4.98 plus tax, my Home Depot always have a box of them by the check out lines. I keep 3 in my car at all times. I have sold at least 6 used ones over the last 1.5 years to PAX. $10 cash. I keep one laying on the floor next to the drives door. The others are secured out of site in the back of my car. For her to just want to take one is BS.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I kept a jump starter in my trunk. One day it disappeared. I can't say for sure but I am reasonably sure a passenger probably took it when I wasn't watching as they grabbed their own luggage. :/
> 
> BTW I would not have called support for that had she refused to give it back. I would have called the police.
> 
> ...


I don't have a umbrella, and maybe the fact that I am making 2.85/hr is the reason I don't have a umbrella &#127746;&#128514;. Just get a towel and put it on top of your head .Towel can play multiple positions also. Umbrella only used for rain , while your towel can be used in 95 different ways.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


Was her name Bernice Sander?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I kept a jump starter in my trunk. One day it disappeared. I can't say for sure but I am reasonably sure a passenger probably took it when I wasn't watching as they grabbed their own luggage. :/
> 
> BTW I would not have called support for that had she refused to give it back. I would have called the police.
> 
> ...


I actually leave lots of stuff laying around only thing ever stolen were iPhone chargers, well one wasn't stolen my much longer one was replaced by a shorter one by another driver at that in hopes I wouldn't notice, but then that one got stolen

No more apple chargers oh well 3 strikes


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days


You are insane


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

$20 and it's yours. But I'm still thinking of putting a rolling convenience store in the trunk of the van.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Read through it... there's tons of stories of entitled parents stealing everything from expensive bikes to wheelchairs (not joking).
> 
> Stealing an umbrella because she's an entitled can't understand normal thinking person wouldn't top most of the stories on a single page.


A Lyft pax stole my ice scraper on Friday.
This umbrella woman is what's wrong with our society and Uber. The sense of entitlement is out of control.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I think some people in here have the wrong idea of chivalry. Chivalry would have been if OP saw pax getting wet, offered his umbrella either to keep her dry as he unloads, or for her to keep. The key to chivalry is HE made the gesture.

Chivalry is NOT a woman getting into the car and saying "you have two of these, so this one is mine" and letting her get away with it. That's called being a sucker and letting someone walk all over you.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> I think some people in here have the wrong idea of chivalry. Chivalry would have been if OP saw pax getting wet, offered his umbrella either to keep her dry as he unloads, or for her to keep. The key to chivalry is HE made the gesture.
> 
> Chivalry is NOT a woman getting into the car and saying "you have two of these, so this one is mine" and letting her get away with it.


Honestly if it was raining I'd offer to walk her to the door holding the umbrella and see her in the door.

That's chivalry...

That's what I could have done,

However if I caught her trying to steel my umbrella she can walk her own fat entitled ass to the door:


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

I've had 3 universal/IPhone cords taken since I've been driving, i refuse to let anyone use any nor will I buy any more.

People take advantage, not any more. I also don't provide: water, snacks, candy, NOTHING & no one gets to touch my radio, or ask me to change it. I'm not a dj, nor am I your personal one. I'm a driver, pick up @ point A, drop you @ point B, nothing more.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly if it was raining I'd offer to walk her to the door holding the umbrella and see her in the door.
> 
> That's chivalry...
> 
> That's what I could have done,


That is another option he could have done. But there is nothing chivalrous about letting pax steal from you, female or male.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> I think some people in here have the wrong idea of chivalry. Chivalry would have been if OP saw pax getting wet, offered his umbrella either to keep her dry as he unloads, or for her to keep. The key to chivalry is HE made the gesture.
> 
> Chivalry is NOT a woman getting into the car and saying "you have two of these, so this one is mine" and letting her get away with it.


Unless she's kin you can forget about me providing any extras.


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly if it was raining I'd offer to walk her to the door holding the umbrella and see her in the door.
> 
> That's chivalry...
> 
> ...


Yes you could have, but this is uber world . If you got hurt or killed exiting your vehicle would Uber's insurance have covered you ? I don't trust any rideshare company to do the right thing. The community thanks you, but by exiting the vehicle there is probably some obscure term you trigger where if you're hurt or killed they don't have to pay you squat . Every man, woman , and child for themselves. You wouldn't see a bus driver hopping out and helping people to the curb. This isn't charity . Pay for the umbrella or stfu!!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly if it was raining I'd offer to walk her to the door holding the umbrella and see her in the door.
> 
> That's chivalry...
> 
> ...


Chivalry DOES NOT EXIST, why would I do something for you, that you wouldn't do for me?

Pregnant and taking the bus and you want me to give up my seat? (You should've f&;:# somebody with a car).

Want me to open the door for you? Do you open the door for me, no? Then why would you expect me to do anything for you, that you in turn wouldn't do for me?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Let her take it and charge her a return item fee for umbrella. 15 bucks. I can get umbrellas at the dollar store now a days.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days


I don't understand your reply. The woman was rude. Maybe if she asked 1st? Just plain entitled and rude.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


You should have said, "And I need a suitcase, so I'll keep yours".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberMeansSuper said:


> "You have one already!


The only time I've ever even considered using the "I'm taking this one because you already have one" line was with a guy having a threesome with 2 women.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The only time I've ever even considered using the "I'm taking this one because you already have one" line was with a guy having a threesome with 2 women.


But what if the women said, "ok, take him"? May have required a major lifestyle change &#129300;


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Bold [email protected]!#. I'm not surprised though.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for giving me an idea. Heading to the .99 store tomorrow and load up on umbrellas. Will sell 'em to pax for $20 a pop. :wink:


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Hate to turn it into a sex thing. But what if I am in need of sex ? Well, she already has what I need, right? 
And then I’m in need of gas for my car. Gas station has already what I need, right ? And McDonald’s has my double-double I like. 
How she went through life like that ?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> I think some people in here have the wrong idea of chivalry. Chivalry would have been if OP saw pax getting wet, offered his umbrella either to keep her dry as he unloads, or for her to keep. The key to chivalry is HE made the gesture.
> 
> Chivalry is NOT a woman getting into the car and saying "you have two of these, so this one is mine" and letting her get away with it. That's called being a sucker and letting someone walk all over you.


Actually chivalry meant if I was the king's folks and saw you walking with your girl I could rape her & take her or rape her & let you have her back,knights were not gentleman the were equivalent to Pauly walnuts, hired thugs


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days


She just feels it's ok to steal other ppl shit. She probably the type of person if you had a dollar in change on the table. O I need it for bus fare (if u didn't mention it she would of just not a word). I'm all about holding the door open for someone and I try not to curse near a female. She not just entiled to his, especially how she stole it.

The lady is completely wrong and lacks manners and is a thief. Na I'm not rewarding that behavior. The fact she got pissy when he asked for his own umbrella and offered to let her use it until the door after she stole it. If she just took it,not right (hey it's raining I need one.) Her actions and words after ,na f her.

Seriously sometimes these little inconsiderate acts. Can tell you a lot about the person. She also suggested that he driver her home for free after she acted egerioulsly. The wrong person would be dammed that she a lady, and bug out at her for stealing and disrespecting their car. She foolish,entiled and a their.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

For the snowflakes in my life, I have this quote displayed in my car...

"You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. We're all singing, all dancing crap of the world." Chuck Palahniuk, from the movie Fight Club

Maybe someone knows if this is where the term snowflake comes from?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> *Un @@@@ing Believeable
> 
> sweet Jesus she literally had the audacity to just think it was okay to take your umbrella because you have 2 ?
> 
> @@@@ people *


By that reasoning, if someone has two houses, I should be able to take one...


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

I


Cableguynoe said:


> The only time I've ever even considered using the "I'm taking this one because you already have one" line was with a guy having a threesome with 2 women.


I'll take "Things that didn't happen for $300, Alex!"


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

NormL assumption that the umbrella not put away was like water bottles in the car for the pax. OP is in the wrong. Don’t put yourself in a position to have to take back...
Basic civility and business ethics


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> NormL assumption that the umbrella not put away was like water bottles in the car for the pax. OP is in the wrong. Don't put yourself in a position to have to take back...
> Basic civility and business ethics


Really? Well, I guess I'll have to put away my dash cam and sunglasses in the center console, lest the pax assume that's also a giveaway.

Vast difference from a sealed water bottle in every cupholder, to a single umbrella in the seat pocket.

Even when I was a newb-ant and passed out candy and water, pax would still ask, "is this free?" or "can I take this?"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


Wow! Unbelievable!

She could have also been a borderline 911 call.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> The only time I've ever even considered using the "I'm taking this one because you already have one" line was with a guy having a threesome with 2 women.


Figures


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Clint Torres said:


> NormL assumption that the umbrella not put away was like water bottles in the car for the pax. OP is in the wrong. Don't put yourself in a position to have to take back...
> Basic civility and business ethics


I drive in Boston. Its very cold here right now. And a new law in Massachusetts forbids us from letting our cars idle (I.E. warming them up).

Therefore I must drive with my coat, hat, and gloves on until my car warms up. Once warm enough, I take them off and place them on the front passenger's seat, as I find it uncomfortable driving with them on.

By the logic in the copied post above, my coat, hat, and gloves are now fair game for pax to claim as theirs.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> I drive in Boston. Its very cold here right now. And a new law in Massachusetts forbids us from letting our cars idle (I.E. warming them up).
> 
> Therefore I must drive with my coat, hat, and gloves on until my car warms up. Once warm enough, I take them off and place them on the front passenger's seat.
> 
> By the logic in the copied post above, my coat, hat, and gloves are now fair game for pax to claim as theirs.


Now that sounded absurd when I first read that so I just did a search about this law. Apparently this law was implemented to lower air pollution. So cars can't be idle for more than 5 min in MA.

_"The main reason for this new law is to lower air pollution. The state has found that unnecessarily *idling* your *car* can lead to significant air pollution. If you let your *car idle* unattended for more than five minutes, you can be subjected to a $100 fine for the first incident."_  -Source


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Clarity said:


> Now that sounded absurd when I first read that so I just did a search about this law. Apparently this law was implemented to lower air pollution. So cars can't be idle for more than 5 min in MA.
> 
> _"The main reason for this new law is to lower air pollution. The state has found that unnecessarily *idling* your *car* can lead to significant air pollution. If you let your *car idle* unattended for more than five minutes, you can be subjected to a $100 fine for the first incident."_  -Source


That is correct, we can idle for up to 5 mins. However, when it is 10 degrees outside at 3 in the morning, it takes a hell of a lot longer than 5 minutes to warm up your car when idling. In the past, I've had mornings where I let it idle for 10 minutes and still have to drive the car for another 3-4 minutes just for the temperature needle to start moving off C.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> That is correct, we can idle for up to 5 mins. However, when it is 10 degrees outside at 3 in the morning, it takes a hell of a lot longer than 5 minutes to warm up your car when idling. In the past, I've had mornings where I let it idle for 10 minutes and still have to drive the car for another 3-4 minutes just for the temperature needle to start moving off C.


That sounds really annoying to deal with.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Now that sounded absurd when I first read that so I just did a search about this law. Apparently this law was implemented to lower air pollution. So cars can't be idle for more than 5 min in MA.
> 
> _"The main reason for this new law is to lower air pollution. The state has found that unnecessarily *idling* your *car* can lead to significant air pollution. If you let your *car idle* unattended for more than five minutes, you can be subjected to a $100 fine for the first incident."_  -Source





jazzapt said:


> That is correct, we can idle for up to 5 mins. However, when it is 10 degrees outside at 3 in the morning, it takes a hell of a lot longer than 5 minutes to warm up your car when idling. In the past, I've had mornings where I let it idle for 10 minutes and still have to drive the car for another 3-4 minutes just for the temperature needle to start moving off C.


The key word would seem to be "unattended". If you're in the car then according to the quote from the source then it's perfectly legal to leave it running idle to warm the engine, cabin, and yourself before driving.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> *The key word would seem to be "unattended".* If you're in the car then according to the quote from the source then it's perfectly legal to leave it running idle to warm the engine, cabin, and yourself before driving.


That is kinda the point though. It is typical in New England to start your car then go back into the nice warm house to wait for your car to warm up (remote starters are big up here for that very reason, saving you from even having to go out in the cold to start the car).

Since cars warm up faster when they are being driven, there is really no point in sitting in a cold car waiting for it to warm up.

The idea that the car must be occupied strikes right at what people really want; to go from a warm house to a warm car and not having to be stuck in the freezing cold for an extended period.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I would have dropped Mary Poppins off next to a puddle, done a U-turn, and then gunned it through the puddle giving her a nice street bath.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> I would have dropped Mary Poppins off next to a puddle, done a U-turn, and then gunned it through the puddle giving her a nice street bath.


I accidentally did that once. Pouring rain at night, huge puddle, didn't see the girl on the sidewalk as I was focused on traffic. I heard the scream though and my buddy behind me got a good laugh as she sure grabbed his attention.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I accidentally did that once. Pouring rain at night, huge puddle, didn't see the girl on the sidewalk as I was focused on traffic. I heard the scream though and my buddy behind me got a good laugh as she sure grabbed his attention.


We used to stand on the corner as little kids and wave cars over to drive through the puddle and soak us lol.

When it was dry we would stand on the same corner and throw crabapples at cars in an attempt to get someone to chase us through the neighborhood.

Ahhh the life of a feral 80s kid.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Figures


I thought it was appropriate


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> We used to stand on the corner as little kids and wave cars over to drive through the puddle and soak us lol.
> 
> When it was dry we would stand on the same corner and throw crabapples at cars in an attempt to get someone to chase us through the neighborhood.
> 
> Ahhh the life of a feral 80s kid.


Yup, I remember chasing cars in the winter on the prairies to smell their exhaust. I bet it was all that lead that gave them the good smell.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Over the years, I've had people: 
- Try to steal the jack out of my hatch.
- Try to unplug my phone so that they can plug their's in (after I stopped providing a charger since the one I supplied was stolen)
- Steal both an IPhone and an Android charger (not at the same time)
- Steal a heavy duty aux cable while dashing out of the car (damaged MY phone that it was plugged into at that time). When I pulled out the wrecker bar to use them as a pinata, they took off like a thief from a convenience store with a cop on his heals. Since I don't run, ever, the sneaky blights got away. 
- Dent my door while demanding 'WHAT'S MY NAME?' (I may have made her make another dent in the car of not her intent).
- A number of other disrespectful things that I mostly managed to thwart with the help of a mag light and short-throw blade.
- Later, I thwarted similar things by just offering NOTHING. Not even a phone charger or an aux. No one has the right to things that I worked for the money the buy on my own accord.

That woman has no right to property belonging to other people. Regardless of how many of that item that person might have. Or how cheap the article in question might have been. Her cheap inability to be too lazy to go and buy a cheap umbrella for her own business trip is not anyone's problem but her own. 
Just like it's not our responsibility to make sure they're watered and fed like livestock.
Money is worked for and earned, and spent on what is needed by the person spending. If you need an umbrella, go work, make your own money, and buy your own.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> I'll take "Things that didn't happen for $300, Alex!"


Just go with it bro


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> By that reasoning, if someone has two houses, I should be able to take one...


a lot of people actually think that

Commies


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> My umbrella is one of my most prized possessions.


Jesus. That has to be the saddest thing I've ever read. Right at this moment, rich people around the world are all laughing at you over a martini.



nickd8775 said:


> Could just sell it via the lost item fee. Say that you returned an umbrella. Technically you did.


If the paxhole returned the umbrella to the driver, does she get the $15 fee?


----------



## Angridesunrise (Jan 13, 2020)

I can’t believe that!!! What the what!! Did Uber believe your side and exclude the rating?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Angridesunrise said:


> I can't believe that!!! What the what!! Did Uber believe your side and exclude the rating?


They didn't even reply back but ratings haven't seemed to drop


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> It would have been better if she asked, but you were in the wrong. No way you let a woman pax get wet and potentially sick over an umbrella. I don't understand the mentality these days


Orrrrrrrr she could've bought her own umbrella. Ya know, like an adult. Since when did drivers become responsible for adult strangers? Wth...



Clint Torres said:


> Not sure why some of you people chose rideshare but hate people


Not sure why some of you people are not accountable for yourselves but claim to be adults with common sense.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

DrivingUberPax said:


> Orrrrrrrr she could've bought her own umbrella. Ya know, like an adult. Since when did drivers become responsible for adult strangers? Wth...


wtf, not like this is some random in line with you for coffee. This is lady paying for your service. Your quest. You either treat your quest with manners or you gutter punk thru life with shit stained clothes. Just two options...choose to give the umbrella


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> wtf, not like this is some random in line with you for coffee. This is lady paying for your service. Your quest. You either treat your quest with manners or you gutter punk thru life with shit stained clothes. Just two options...choose to give the umbrella


The services she paid for were rendered. Umbrella not included. Whether a random in the coffee shop or a random in my car, their still a random. She didn't treat that driver with manners. She was an entitled twit that literally attempted to STEAL something that didn't belong to her nor did she ask. I don't care if he had 10 umbrellas, none of them belonged to her.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow, I think this a different level of self entitled paxhole.
Hard to believe there are people like that, but that must be some kind of mental illness.
I guarantee if you look into her life situation it would be a train wreck, you just saw the tip of the iceberg.



Clint Torres said:


> wtf, not like this is some random in line with you for coffee. This is lady paying for your service. Your quest. You either treat your quest with manners or you gutter punk thru life with shit stained clothes. Just two options...choose to give the umbrella


You cant possibly be serious, I manage an auto repair shop and would never allow a paying customer to walk away with some tools just because they paid for an oil change.
I also don't go to the grocery store and take a some frozen pizzas for free because I bought a gallon of milk.
She paid for a safe ride, and that is what she got, for a mere .60 per mile most likely.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> wtf, not like this is some random in line with you for coffee. This is lady paying for your service. Your quest. You either treat your quest with manners or you gutter punk thru life with shit stained clothes. Just two options...choose to give the umbrella


If the sexes were reversed would you say the same?

Women are equal and dont deserve anymore than what a man would get.


----------



## Harvey_Ledbetter (Jan 22, 2020)

You're lucky she didn't just walk off with it. What could you do to stop her? Get physical with an old woman. No. Call the cops? They don't give a shit. Call Uber? They would probably deactivate you.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Harvey_Ledbetter said:


> You're lucky she didn't just walk off with it. What could you do to stop her? Get physical with an old woman. No. Call the cops? They don't give a shit. Call Uber? They would probably deactivate you.


Lol she was late 20s to early 30s.

And no but I could call Support just to see what they say. The bluff worked.


----------



## djohnnyg (Jul 7, 2015)

That's another reason why this ratings stuff is such bullsh!t. If you don't bend over backwards...take 'em to Taco Bell...or wait 20 minutes at a gas station while they stand in line waiting to buy lottery tickets and cigarettes...you risk getting 1 starred. I especially love the idiots who say "have a good night man...I'm gonna give you 5 stars" as if THAT is our ultimate goal, No tip...but they will do us the honor of giving us 5 stars. Screw that.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Some idiots think when they pay $10 for a trip , they can do anything!


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Obvious solution. Have no unsupervised possessions within passengers' reach.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Slowly, I start recalling why I stopped doing this more frequently.
> 
> It's a rainy evening here in my neck of the woods. Turned on the Uber app as I have nothing else to do on this boring Friday night.
> Ding-ding-ding, 1.6 miles away.
> ...


Should offer to sell her it. She was going to buy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Theft is theft,
> 
> If she wanted to pay for it and asked to buy it that would make it an entirely different story.
> 
> But a cheapo $5.00, for a really nice one they can get over $100 (no idea why the %(*% anyone would spend so much)


When I did this full time I would keep about 2-3 dollar store umbrellas in my car. Sold them for $4 (people expect $5 so they think $4 is cheap lol). I don't drive enough now to bother. (I used to keep all but one hidden under the hatchback floor btw)



Chungyi said:


> This lol
> View attachment 403375


Talk about an awkward hand holding.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly if it was raining I'd offer to walk her to the door holding the umbrella and see her in the door.
> 
> That's chivalry...
> 
> ...


Well that's pretty much how it went from what I read.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Its usually snaky people like that who make false allegations. Next time let her take it, then report it stolen and that you felt 'unsafe'. Bad paxils need to feel the consequences...otherwise it never ends.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Leave a broken umbrella in there for next time. It should looks like an ok umbrella, but when you open it, it's all slashed to bits, etc.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I've had passengers steal AIR FRESHENERS from the door pockets.
They are a new low.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I would of beaten her to death with the umbrella 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

That is madness! I can't imagine someone opening MY driver-side door, let alone stealing something from inside!

You handled it better than I would.



Fargle said:


> Leave a broken umbrella in there for next time. It should looks like an ok umbrella, but when you open it, it's all slashed to bits, etc.


She'd probably lodge a formal complaint.


----------

